# Mobile Home Wall insulation tool



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

I want to insulate all the walls of our mobile home with the fiber glass material. It is in Arizona and so it is hot. I was thinking to insulate with R 30 material. On Youtube, I have seen lexan material that was used to push the insulation between the exterior siding and the interior wall. It was angled as well. Where could I get that?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmmm...?

Many questions.

Are the walls open on your mobile home? If so, how are you going to get 10" of fiberglass in there?


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

No, the walls are not open. This is an existing trailer home. Because of the heat, I want to insulate even further. There is minimum amount of insulation in the walls. I wanted to put in R 30 insulation. On youtube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ4li6DevUE[/URL]. It shows lexan with a curve on it in order to push the fiber glass. How can I get a curved lexan?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

10" thick R30 insulation when compressed to only 3" thick, is about R9.


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't know that...so to have R30 as effective, it should have the space of min 10"?


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

thx...I need to find a curved or angled lexan from home depot or others


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

jigami said:


> I didn't know that...so to have R30 as effective, it should have the space of min 10"?


Afraid so. Fiberglass insulated 2X6 walls are only R19. So you can't get your walls to R30 with fiberglass batts. Just s well off only getting R11 batts.


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

Well then, with about 6" of space, what should I use to insulate them from Arizona heat? I feel, his could get expensive.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You better check to see if you have 2X6 exterior walls, and how much insulation is already in them, before you invest in insulation you won't get any benefit from.

2X6 wall, would be 6" batts of R19.


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

Agree...Thx for your replies...


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it worth insulating the bottom portion of the trailer? There is no insulation there right now. I was thinking to put insulation on the tarp and nail the tarp to the bottom of the trailer.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

There should be insulation between the tarp and the floor. Check if there is.


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

Currently, there is NO insulation in the belly area. when i look under the trailer i don't see any insulation at the bottom


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

So you see the floor when you look under the trailer.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

beenthere said:


> You better check to see if you have 2X6 exterior walls, and how much insulation is already in them, before you invest in insulation you won't get any benefit from.
> 
> 2X6 wall, would be 6" batts of R19.


Um batts for 2x6 they are R 21 not R 19 EPA energy guide lines.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

jigami said:


> Is it worth insulating the bottom portion of the trailer? There is no insulation there right now. I was thinking to put insulation on the tarp and nail the tarp to the bottom of the trailer.


 in Arizona I do not think it is called for. Second how big is your Mobil? I have built sheds over moble homes and that has helped cut the heat down.


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

from inside the mobile home, there is carpet, then pading, and then plywood and then 2 by 4s running across. 

so from the bottom of the trailer, i can see 2 by 4s and above that is the plywood.


----------



## jigami (Aug 19, 2013)

it is long with several rooms. cover over it is not feasible


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The lexan tool in the video was installing R-13 in the 2x4 walls. 

R-30 @ 9-1/2" is compressed (by the manufacturer) to R-25 @ 8" and again compressed to R-21 @ 5-1/2" again comp. to R- 15 @ 3-1/2" each time the density increases as the thickness decreases = less R-value for the wall---- but the R-value per inch increases--- R-30 starts at 0.5#/c.ft. *to* R-25 @ 0.7#/c.ft. *to*
*R-15 *at 1.4 #/c.ft. : http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...fiberglass.JPG

But, it would blow-out the wall metal or not install in enough to be effective. Density is of paramount importance in fiberglass batts to prevent convective looping, pp 45-47; http://www.buildingscienceconsultin...010-03-10_When_R-Value_Doesn t_Measure_Up.pdf

R-19 (low density) is compressed to R-13 (medium density); pp. 68; http://www.buildingscience.com/docum...study-analysis 

R-19 is the "biggest loser" of them all; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

#7; http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/using-attic-insulation-interior-walls-185207/

Insulate under the living space as the ground there is close to the same temp as the ambient air temperature, along with radiation coupling, think reverse of this; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary


----------

